# Fisher's Catechism vs. Vincent's Catechism



## TylerRay (Jun 5, 2012)

My ladyfriend and I are about to start a study through the Shorter Catechism, and I plan on using either Fisher's or Vincent's catechism as an aid. Does anyone have a preference between the two? A spoke to a guest minister this past Sabbath who drew from both, and he liked Vincent best. Tell us therefore, what thinkest thou?


----------



## ADKing (Jun 5, 2012)

You can't go wrong with either. My preference is Fisher's. I find myself using his far more frequently.


----------



## KMK (Jun 5, 2012)

ADKing said:


> You can't go wrong with either. My preference is Fisher's. I find myself using his far more frequently.



Same here. Fisher's is more comprehensive but both are outstanding.


----------



## eqdj (Jun 5, 2012)

Tyler,

I assume you're aware of Westminster Shorter Catechism Project where they have Fisher and Vincent. 
Another commentary found there that I would recommend is Francis Beattie.
Not found there is another commentary I would recommend, John Brown's "An essay, toward and easy, plain, practical, and extensive explication of the Assembly's shorter catechism"


----------



## TylerRay (Jun 6, 2012)

Great, thank you all.


----------

